# Need Help Selecting First Japanese Knife



## Miguelito's Blade (Feb 6, 2022)

I've been fascinated by Japanese knives for a long time. I just never got around to acquiring some. I've been reading everything I could and spending quite a bit of time reading this forum. I have gotten a couple of waterstones which, according to reviews, were the best I could afford: Yoshiro Yoshi 400 and 1000. I've started practicing on the set of western we are replacing, and I'm aware that sharpening a Japanese knife will be different, but what I learn can't hurt. 

My price range is up to $200, and I have been looking at what seems like a universe of knife selections and I've come to the point of being pretty much lost among them. I am looking for a nakiri, deba, or santoku, in high carbon steel, not Damascus, and while most of that is subject to change, I want to start with a traditional knife with a traditional handle. 

I'm counting on the vast knowledge on this forum to guide me on my quest.


----------



## Duukt (Feb 6, 2022)

Takamura R2 Santoku is hard to beat within that price range.


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (Feb 6, 2022)

Duukt said:


> Takamura R2 Santoku is hard to beat within that price range.



Thanks Duukt. It's gorgeous. My only issue with it (and it is actually quite minor) is that I would like to go whole hog and go with a traditional handle. Other that, it is very appealing.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 6, 2022)

Deba is a very specific knife for fish and not general use like a nakiri and santoku would be considered. Are you sure want a deba in that mix?


----------



## Perverockstar (Feb 6, 2022)

For a great first knife I recommend Tojiro DP Series or Takamura.

If you really want a japanese handle, maybe a Mizaki.

I also opened a thread about great budget knives Link Here. Many good options there.


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (Feb 6, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Deba is a very specific knife for fish and not general use like a nakiri and santoku would be considered. Are you sure want a deba in that mix?



Not at all. We use a lot of vegetables (it's just my wife and I), so I have been attracted to the nakiri, and I must add that the shape of the santoku has always appealed. I am here to learn, so thank you for the added information.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 6, 2022)

Miguelito's Blade said:


> Not at all. We use a lot of vegetables (it's just my wife and I), so I have been attracted to the nakiri, and I must add that the shape of the santoku has always appealed. I am here to learn, so thank you for the added information.



You've come to right place for learning!

A couple things...

1. I would go to the below link, copy the questionnaire, come back to your original post here, edit it, paste in the questionnaire, and fill it out. It will really help the members help you.





The "Which Knife Should I Buy?" Questionnaire - v2


Please refer to the Kitchen Knife Knowledge subforum and the Kitchen Knife Glossary thread (LINK) for general information, including the knife types and other terminology used in this questionnaire. LOCATION What country are you in? KNIFE TYPE What type of knife are you interested in...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com






2. The next link is to vendors. Not trying to further complicate things by adding to your choices, but it can really open up a lot of new options. Also, with the world the way it is, in-stock items can be tough so it's nice to be able to look around.





Who do you buy from?


Hey guys and any gals - We are working on the site some and we would like to see who you are buying from for Knife parts, complete knifes and anything kitchen related. So I'd like to ask you to list who you are finding good to buy from and a link. This can include our sponsors and any...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





By the sounds of it, a santoku or maybe even something like a 180mm gyuto might be a good starting point for you.


----------



## Perverockstar (Feb 6, 2022)

Miguelito's Blade said:


> Not at all. We use a lot of vegetables (it's just my wife and I), so I have been attracted to the nakiri, and I must add that the shape of the santoku has always appealed. I am here to learn, so thank you for the added information.


In that case, I can recommend the Tojiro F-303 Nakiri. A friend of mine gifted me one and the knife seriously performs great. Plus it is very easy to sharpen and holds a nice edge for some time.

May I suggest a Bunka over a Santoku? The tip is extra helpful for scoring ingredients and for some detailed work. They also happen to generally have a flatter profile, so they are also great for vegetables.


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (Feb 6, 2022)

LOCATION
What country are you in?

USA

KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?

Primarily Nakiri, Santoku, Bunka

Are you right or left handed?

Right

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?

Japanese

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?

180 to 240 mm.

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)

No

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?

$250

KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?

At home

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)

Slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, trimming meats

What knife, if any, are you replacing?

None

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)

I suppose it would be "hammer" but I intend to learn the Japanese grips.

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)

Chopping up and down (wife), rocking (me).

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?

No patterns, i.e., Damascus, hammered. Handle to be traditional Japanese, with the wood irrelevant.

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?

I can't really answer these, except to say that lighter weight and good balance would be a pleasure.

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?

Ability to use the knife right out of the box would be a plus, as would ease of sharpening. I primarily use rock chopping now, but would like to learn other techniques such as push cutting.

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?

All I can say is that I would like it to last a reasonable amount of time in light of its material and perhaps shape.

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)

End grain wood.

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)

Yes as a rank amateur.

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

Absolutely yes

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)

Yes. I have already purchased two Yoshihiro Yoshi stones in 400 and 1000 grit to prepare for my new knife (to be shortly joined by others), and for the skills I earnestly seek to learn.


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (Feb 6, 2022)

Perverockstar said:


> In that case, I can recommend the Tojiro F-303 Nakiri. A friend of mine gifted me one and the knife seriously performs great. Plus it is very easy to sharpen and holds a nice edge for some time.
> 
> May I suggest a Bunka over a Santoku? The tip is extra helpful for scoring ingredients and for some detailed work. They also happen to generally have a flatter profile, so they are also great for vegetables.



My only problem with the Tojiro is its Western handle; I seriously want to switch to a Japanese handle. As for the shape, I am still up in the air about what it is that I'm looking for, but I will bear your advice in mind.


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 6, 2022)

Gesshin Ginga 180mm Stainless Wa-Santoku


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Gesshin Ginga line is a custom line we have produced for us exclusively. These knives are very thin and light and have great fit and finish. The spine and choil are rounded and polished. The steel is a very fine grained stainless steel hardened...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com





This may be worth checking out.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 6, 2022)

Kaeru Kasumi Stainless Gyuto 210mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com













Japanese Kitchen / Chef knives Blue Steel Core Tosauchi Black Nakiri 170mm from Japan F/S


Dimension / Weight: Overall length 315mm / Blade Length 170mm / Blade Width : 55mm / Blade Thickness 0.2-3mm /Weight : 145g (Approx.) Material: Carbon Steel The black-finish is a state in which the surface that has been blackened by quenching is sharpened only with the blade, leaving the black...



ikkyu-japanavenue.online


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (Feb 6, 2022)

That is a very appealing knife. My only objection to it is that it is stainless, and I would prefer my first Japanese to be of high carbon steel.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 6, 2022)

Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives











Tsunehisa AS Migaki Santoku 165mm


Tsunehisa AS line is forged from Aogami super steel and cladded in stainless. Hardness rating is ~63hrc. These knives have great edge retention and sharpenability. The blade is satin finished very beautifully. These have nice thin grinds but still feel very confident and durable. They are fitted...




carbonknifeco.com













Kikumori 180mm Santoku Shirogami 1 Kurouchi


Kikumori 180mm santoku knife. Hand forged iron clad shirogami 1 with kurouchi finish and octagonal Japanese magnolia handle with horn ferrule.




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (Feb 6, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Kaeru Kasumi Stainless Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> ...



The Kaeru-kasumi is very nice and would fit my requirements entirely if it were not stainless. The nakiri is a candidate.


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 6, 2022)

If you want non-stainless santoku/bunka here are a couple options:









Mazaki White #2 Kuro Nashiji Santoku


Naoki Mazaki is a blacksmith located in Sanjo, Niigata. He works alone in his small workshop and handles all aspects of his knife making. He focuses primarily on forging Shirogami (White) #2 carbon steel cladded in iron. The nashiji kurouchi displays all of the character and detail that happens...




carbonknifeco.com













Shinko Seilan Aogami Super Santoku 180 mm by Shiro Kamo


You asked and I delivered. The Shinko Kurokumo and Syousin Suminagashi R2 are two very popular lines launched by K&S offering the work from a renowned knife maker: Shiro Kamo of Takefu Village. Many of you asked for a carbon variant from Kamo-san and mentioned to me that his Kurouchi Aogami...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## Perverockstar (Feb 6, 2022)

Masakage Yuki Bunka or Santoku
Muneishi Bunka or Santoku
Kyohei Shindo Bunka


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 6, 2022)

Miguelito's Blade said:


> The Kaeru-kasumi is very nice and would fit my requirements entirely if it were not stainless. The nakiri is a candidate.


Like a big bunka? And no stainless in sight. 








Munetoshi Kurouchi Kiritsuke Gyuto 210mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## tostadas (Feb 6, 2022)

The munetoshi will meet most of your criteria. Weight is subjective, but I think they feel great. A very rustic japanese knife with amazing performance for the price.






Munetoshi knives from Sanjo


Japanska knivar i kolstål och rostfritt. Handsmidda kockknivar och slipstenar från Japan



www.cleancut.eu


----------



## timebard (Feb 6, 2022)

Some good recommendations in here. I hear your desire to try a carbon steel blade (great!) but perhaps think a little more about whether you want a fully reactive, ironclad blade like the Munetoshi, Mazaki, or Shinko options folks have given, or if you'd prefer stainless cladding over carbon steel. Iron cladding has some advantages (easier to thin and polish) but are much more reactive and require more diligence in use (and storage, if you live somewhere humid) to avoid rust etc.

For stainless clad carbon, Wakui would be a great choice if you're set on a santoku: Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives
If you're willing to consider a gyuto instead of santoku (which is a good choice IMO), Carbon has 210 and 240 versions: Wakui Migaki Gyuto 210mm


----------



## chefwp (Feb 6, 2022)

Although I haven't used the Santoku, I am a fan of this line of Akifusa in Aogami Super, they are superb and the edge retention on the AS steel cannot be beat. This is a bit short of your want for 180mm
*Chef's Knife (Santoku) - Migaki Aogami Super (Carbon Steel) - 6 1/2 in. (165mm)*

I think a gyuto is a better jumping off point, but the heart wants what it wants, but if you would consider it, consider this:
*Chef's Knife (Gyuto) - Migaki Aogami Super (Carbon Steel) - 7 1/8 in. (180mm)*


----------



## chefwp (Feb 6, 2022)

AT5760 said:


> Shinko Seilan Aogami Super Santoku 180 mm by Shiro Kamo
> 
> 
> You asked and I delivered. The Shinko Kurokumo and Syousin Suminagashi R2 are two very popular lines launched by K&S offering the work from a renowned knife maker: Shiro Kamo of Takefu Village. Many of you asked for a carbon variant from Kamo-san and mentioned to me that his Kurouchi Aogami...
> ...


I was gonna recommend the nakiri from this line, if you can wait for it to be back in stock... I used to have one, fantastic knife.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 6, 2022)

chefwp said:


> Although I haven't used the Santoku, I am a fan of this line of Akifusa in Aogami Super, they are superb and the edge retention on the AS steel cannot be beat. This is a bit short of your want for 180mm
> *Chef's Knife (Santoku) - Migaki Aogami Super (Carbon Steel) - 6 1/2 in. (165mm)*
> 
> I think a gyuto is a better jumping off point, but the heart wants what it wants, but if you would consider it, consider this:
> *Chef's Knife (Gyuto) - Migaki Aogami Super (Carbon Steel) - 7 1/8 in. (180mm)*



OP, the 180mm gyuto that is linked above is the knife in my avatar and currently my favorite daily driver. I love it.


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Feb 6, 2022)

Takamura or Ashi is hard to beat.

Mazaki is cool but can be a little chunky.


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (Feb 6, 2022)

Thank you all for sharing some of your knowledge with me. After looking at them all, at the moment my choice would be the Gyuto Migaki Aogami Super. It seems to have everything I am looking for, though that could be said of all of the knives you linked me to. But this one is aesthetically the most pleasing to me.


----------



## Delat (Feb 7, 2022)

If you like iron-clad kurouchi, this one is a great value








Shinko Seilan Aogami Super Santoku 180 mm by Shiro Kamo


You asked and I delivered. The Shinko Kurokumo and Syousin Suminagashi R2 are two very popular lines launched by K&S offering the work from a renowned knife maker: Shiro Kamo of Takefu Village. Many of you asked for a carbon variant from Kamo-san and mentioned to me that his Kurouchi Aogami...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (Feb 7, 2022)

Delat said:


> If you like iron-clad kurouchi, this one is a great value
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Delat, but the above Gyuto is my choice partly because its aesthetics please not only me but my wife as well, which can only be to the good just as I am nearly ready to descend fully into madness.


----------

